# Spain at Easter



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello

Going to be in Spain/Portugal from the 5th April till the 19th April. Obviously this takes in Easter. 
I have heard that sites are busy at Easter time in Spain.

Does anyone have any experience of this???


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Yes sites are usually very busy at Easter here, in this area the schools go back on our easter monday....its not a holiday here......so normally you won't get many children around after that.....but that following week will still be busy. Normally though you can still find a place especially if you head inland.....not as busy there.
I'm heading for the Sierra de Subbattica south of Cordoba around Rute, Cabra etc and I expect to easily find somewhere to stay around there !
Don't know your route, but there is a nice site at Aracena...heading towards Portugal and the town itself is well worth a visit....try the train that takes you up to the castle....and the caves in the town centre are spectacular !!!
Lots of great places to see inland !
Have a great time
Lynda


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Hello
> 
> Going to be in Spain/Portugal from the 5th April till the 19th April. Obviously this takes in Easter.
> I have heard that sites are busy at Easter time in Spain.
> ...


The locals will be out in force for Easter in Spain/Portugal if the weather is good there will be hoards. If you can take in a festival over the holiday it's well worth the effort..

We always made sure we found a site/parking area on the Wed/Thurs before Easter as for many it's the first outing of the season. Many locals with statics on sites sometimes use the Easter holiday to sort their vans out after the winter lay up.

You can expect a bit of noise as well.

Don


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Thx for that. Got my dates wromg, will be arriving on the 7th which I think is dday before Easter Sunday. Arriving at Bilbao and was thinking of heading toward Burgos or Haro for a first stop.

Any thoughts??


----------

